# LEAPS acronym stands for?



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

What does the LEAPS acronym stand for?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Law Enforcement Agencies Processing System


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

What prize do you win now?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Low Expectations At Police Stations


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: LEAPS ... or LEEPS?*

Were you perhaps referring to LEEPS? Any of you old dinosaurs been around long enough to remember LEEPS?

It was a President Carter era program, called the Law Enforcement Education Program. It was designed by the liberals to provide fed funds for college educations and degrees for cops, who were viewed by the left-wing elite as uneducated, club-wielding, neanderthals. Not sure if it met the "goals" of the designers of the program, but a lot of cops ended up with totally free Bachelor's, Master's and even PhD degrees out of it. Many of the guys that I attended college with on this program back in the late 1970's went on to become "big brass" of their Dept's, Commanders, Deputy Chiefs, Chiefs, etc. I must have missed or slept through the right classes though; I've been a Sergeant for the last almost 23 years, and it is undoubtably my "terminal" rank as I limp off into the twilight of my L.E. career.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> What prize do you win now?


----------

